# nikon d40



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

does anyone have this camera it seems pretty good and i want to get it for xmas or my birthday.


----------



## obakebaki (Nov 9, 2008)

Hmm. I've heard good things about the D40. However... me being a canon fanboy and all (but not really), I'd reccomend the Canon 400D/Rebel XTi/Digital Kiss X (depending on your region).

It has more features, more compatiability with auto focus lenses, I believe (but correct me if I'm wrong) that the D40 is 6.1 mp and the 400D is 10.1 mp.

I can't really say which takes better photos as I don't have any experience with a D40, but I'd say look around at accessories/lenses and such, the mp shouldn't determine the photo. Perhaps go with the one with cheaper lenses, lenses are important, and they're really REALLY expensive, more so than the camera itself.

Anyway, you've heard my part =P


----------



## mattyphilly (Jun 23, 2007)

6MP is more than enuf if u dont plan to make prints larger than A4 format.
pixels got nothing to do with the quality, but with the size of the picture


----------



## obakebaki (Nov 9, 2008)

mattyphilly said:


> 6MP is more than enuf if u dont plan to make prints larger than A4 format.
> pixels got nothing to do with the quality, but with the size of the picture


Very True!

I do make large prints though xD Photography (artistic/conceptual/landscapes) is one of my other hobbies.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

i wouldn't plan on making anything bigger than 12" by 12".


----------



## obakebaki (Nov 9, 2008)

Then, as they are both good manufacturers and both good quality cameras, go for one with cheaper lenses and accessories, unless you do not plan on getting extra lenses than the one in the starter kit.

I hope I helped at least a bit


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

it did thank you but this thread should end before it becomes a canon vs nikon cage match


----------

